# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  1 Dag de pil vergeten en direct ongesteld?

## dolfijnjorien

hooi allemaal, ik was afgelopen weekend vergeten om me pil mee te nemen. dus vanaf vrijdag heb ik de pil niet geslikt en zaterdag middag was ik direct al ongesteld.
is dat normaal als je dus 1 dag de pil niet slikt dat je de volgende dag ongesteld bent? tvalt me steeds vaker op dat als ik stop met de pil dat ik ook direct de volgende dag ongesteld ben,, volgens me moeder was dat niet goed maar is dat ook echt zo?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Jorien,

Dit ligt denk ik een beetje aan hoe jij de pil slikt. Heb je hem regelmatig doorgeslikt of slik je hem netjes iedere maand met een stopweek? 

In het geval van het eerste is het niet zo heel vreemd dat je meteen de volgende dag ongesteld wordt, zo gebeurt het ook wel eens dat je een lichte doorbraakbloeding kunt krijgen.

Bij het gewoon slikken van de pil durf ik niet met zekerheid te zeggen of dit nou goed of slecht voor je is. Hoelang duurt deze menstruatie? Één dag of echt de lengte van een normale menstruatie?

----------


## dolfijnjorien

nou laatste maand heb ik em we doorgeslikt dus miss komt het daar ook wel van=)

----------


## Sylvia93

Dat zou dan inderdaad kunnen! 
Heb je momenteel nog steeds problemen met de menstruatie of is de situatie weer normaal?

----------

